# Uber pocketing the $1.75 supposed discount taking from drivers on batch orders



## Twistedcaps (Feb 26, 2017)

Upon delivery in my second order on a batch delivery the recipient complained about it taking 40 minutes and when I mentioned well it was a batch order and he was the second delivery he knew nothing about a batch order or of any discount this can't be legal Can it.... telling the drivers that they're discounting the customer and then keeping that money


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

I don't do EATS personally, but I'm curious - what was discounted? Were you only paid a single pickup payment?

And as always, most of us here know that Uber is shady, lol. No surprise if they aren't leaning things in the best interest of the drivers.

I'd recommend trying a company that specializes in food delivery... and includes in-app tipping. There are plenty to choose from.


----------



## Twistedcaps (Feb 26, 2017)

Being a batch order you have to pick ups in the same location so I was told since I had to only make one pick up each pick up was discounted the pick up fee so for to pick ups I only got paid for one Then come to find out they were never discounted Uber just took that fee for themselves so basically Uber is taking more from the drivers and lying about it


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

And.... that's why I don't work with Uber anymore. All of these companies are shady - but none are as bad as the big U.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

I just found out on batch orders Uber takes a "Batch Discount" from the driver on BOTH deliveries.
From support, these are from the same restaurant to two different homes.

"1st delivery trip"

Distance (Miles) - X.xx mi * $1.40 = $Y.yy
Pick Up Fee - $3.40
Earnings Boost - $4.35

*Minus the Batch Discount of ($1.70)*
Total Fare = *$ZZ.zz*

"2nd delivery trip"

Distance (Miles) - X.xx mi * $1.40 = $Y.yy
Pick Up Fee - $3.40
Drop Off Fee - $1.00
Earnings Boost - $4.57

*Minus the Batch Discount of ($1.70)*
Total Fare = *$ZZ.zz
*
I had no idea the drivers pay Uber for taking 2 deliveries from the same restaurant.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Go4 said:


> I had no idea the drivers pay Uber for taking 2 deliveries from the same restaurant.


Every Uber driver pays Uber for every trip. How much commission are they taking again?


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

I backed off doing Ubereats a long time ago, The batch order pay is a joke. I did 2 deliveries and made under $9.00 even with a 1.4x boost. Then there is no tip required, There are other delivery apps if you want tips and make more money but Ubereats is a big ripoff!


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Too funny that Uber takes the $1.70 from each of the deliveries in a batch delivery but doesn't take a batch fee from single deliveries.


----------



## Twistedcaps (Feb 26, 2017)

The impression I am getting is we are paying uBer that 1.75 x2 for the opportunity to get that 2nd order .. . I guess the idea being both deliveries should be in the same direction.. when it wasn't I just complained to Uber and they adjusted the miles.. actually Uber has been doing me right when I complain..What I don't get is why in the hell people will order something from a place through Uber when that place offers free delivery......they would pay the true correct price for their items and not have to pay permile and pickup/drop off fee..... it seems Uber is a thing people are willing to pay more for just to be a apart of.. I sure as hell ain't gonna pay 25$+ for a meal I could have paid 12$ +tip. And speaking of tips they boldly state tips are included in fee. LoL someday I'd like to see the true breakdown of all fees.


----------



## ooberEATSgoober (Mar 7, 2017)

Twistedcaps said:


> The impression I am getting is we are paying uBer that 1.75 x2 for the opportunity to get that 2nd order .. . I guess the idea being both deliveries should be in the same direction.. when it wasn't I just complained to Uber and they adjusted the miles.. actually Uber has been doing me right when I complain..What I don't get is why in the hell people will order something from a place through Uber when that place offers free delivery......they would pay the true correct price for their items and not have to pay permile and pickup/drop off fee..... it seems Uber is a thing people are willing to pay more for just to be a apart of.. I sure as hell ain't gonna pay 25$+ for a meal I could have paid 12$ +tip. And speaking of tips they boldly state tips are included in fee. LoL someday I'd like to see the true breakdown of all fees.


They don't pay per mile or anything. When I was looking to order via UberEats, all prices were the same from the restaurant I was looking at whether I ordered through the app or just called. The only thing I had to pay was the $5 fee. I chose to just call and get free delivery though


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Twistedcaps said:


> And speaking of tips they boldly state tips are included in fee.


You will never see official statements from Uber that "tips are included" - this is due to various lawsuits, where drivers indicated that Uber was taking a percentage of their tips (which is illegal). Uber will always use a phrase like, "no need to tip", to ensure that they can continue to exploit their drivers to the fullest.



ooberEATSgoober said:


> They don't pay per mile or anything. When I was looking to order via UberEats, all prices were the same from the restaurant I was looking at whether I ordered through the app or just called. The only thing I had to pay was the $5 fee. I chose to just call and get free delivery though


Uber takes a percentage directly from the restaurant. So if you order menu items totaling $25 before tax, Uber will take 30% of that as a "discount", and the customer pays Uber $25 + sales tax + $4 for delivery. Uber then pays the restaurant, let's assume 10% sales tax for easier math... $17.50 + 2.50 (sales tax)... and pays the driver the pickup/dropoff/mileage and any boosts/surge fees.

Personally, I think Uber is losing big on delivery - especially if you are ordering low-price/long-distance orders as a customer. Their model doesn't work if customers aren't paying mileage.


----------



## ooberEATSgoober (Mar 7, 2017)

andaas said:


> You will never see official statements from Uber that "tips are included" - this is due to various lawsuits, where drivers indicated that Uber was taking a percentage of their tips (which is illegal). Uber will always use a phrase like, "no need to tip", to ensure that they can continue to exploit their drivers to the fullest.
> 
> Uber takes a percentage directly from the restaurant. So if you order menu items totaling $25 before tax, Uber will take 30% of that as a "discount", and the customer pays Uber $25 + sales tax + $4 for delivery. Uber then pays the restaurant, let's assume 10% sales tax for easier math... $17.50 + 2.50 (sales tax)... and pays the driver the pickup/dropoff/mileage and any boosts/surge fees.
> 
> Personally, I think Uber is losing big on delivery - especially if you are ordering low-price/long-distance orders as a customer. Their model doesn't work if customers aren't paying mileage.


I delivered a smoothie, ONE SMOOTHIE, about five miles away and was paid $17. I'm sure Uber took a loss there, but then they recover their losses all the times they pay me for 2 miles when I drive 6, since it's the fastest way.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

ooberEATSgoober said:


> I delivered a smoothie, ONE SMOOTHIE, about five miles away and was paid $17. I'm sure Uber took a loss there, but then they recover their losses all the times they pay me for 2 miles when I drive 6, since it's the fastest way.


LOL. I realize that they are looking big picture; but what I've noticed working DoorDash for over a year now is that the number of "small" orders have been increasing compared to what I would consider normal orders priced around $20-30. If UberEATS sees a similar trend, this will become a big (bigger?) cash burn.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

No more UE for me. Unless you are in an area that has hourly guarantees then it's just not worth it. I've been doing Doordash almost exclusively lately and I have to say it's easily the best in my area at least (DC). Not sure what's going on with Postmates lately but I've been getting nothing but shit small orders and barely any tips. I'll still take PM over UE though since there's at least a chance for tips. A lot of UE customers prefer to use them because they think the tip is already included. **** Uber


----------



## UEDriverMK (Nov 27, 2016)

uberboy1212 said:


> No more UE for me. Unless you are in an area that has hourly guarantees then it's just not worth it. I've been doing Doordash almost exclusively lately and I have to say it's easily the best in my area at least (DC). Not sure what's going on with Postmates lately but I've been getting nothing but shit small orders and barely any tips. I'll still take PM over UE though since there's at least a chance for tips. A lot of UE customers prefer to use them because they think the tip is already included. &%[email protected]!* Uber


I think they did away with hourly guarantee. I used to get them every week. I haven't seen one in over a month and the boost bonus has gone down every week to just about a joke level. It was as high as 2.2x last week it was 1.5x at its highest.


----------



## Twistedcaps (Feb 26, 2017)

In the UberEATS app when paying on the bottom it says tip in included



andaas said:


> You will never see official statements from Uber that "tips are included" - this is due to various lawsuits, where drivers indicated that Uber was taking a percentage of their tips (which is illegal). Uber will always use a phrase like, "no need to tip", to ensure that they can continue to exploit their drivers to the fullest.
> 
> Uber takes a percentage directly from the restaurant. So if you order menu items totaling $25 before tax, Uber will take 30% of that as a "discount", and the customer pays Uber $25 + sales tax + $4 for delivery. Uber then pays the restaurant, let's assume 10% sales tax for easier math... $17.50 + 2.50 (sales tax)... and pays the driver the pickup/dropoff/mileage and any boosts/surge fees.
> 
> Personally, I think Uber is losing big on delivery - especially if you are ordering low-price/long-distance orders as a customer. Their model doesn't work if customers aren't paying mileage.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Twistedcaps said:


> In the UberEATS app when paying on the bottom it says tip in included


WHAT???? This sounds like a another law suit for Uber


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Twistedcaps said:


> In the UberEATS app when paying on the bottom it says tip in included


You're reading what you want to read. Try reading all of the text - this is Uber being CLEAR *and* DECEPTIVE.


----------



## Twistedcaps (Feb 26, 2017)

That's not what I am talking about it is after you have purchased Im not going to purchase anything just to show you. It says tips are included. So I read what I was reading...


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

You're wrong - you probably misread. Let it go.

If the service is operated by Uber - there is NO TIPPING, period. And the company is VERY careful about wording.


----------



## Twistedcaps (Feb 26, 2017)

Let what go?? I replied to a comment..who the hell are you anyway do you work for Uber??? If not then maybe you need to let it go


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

I'm saying that you misread the screen. You refuse to accept that you are wrong. The app says "Tips are NOT included."

Given that you aren't willing to prove your argument, maybe you should let it go?


----------



## Twistedcaps (Feb 26, 2017)

Apparently you can't read so keep repeating the same thing over I don't have time to sit here and troll an Uber website all day and again I'm replying to a post what is there to let go. Get a life dude


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

andaas said:


> Every Uber driver pays Uber for every trip. How much commission are they taking again?


Andaas, you said you don't drive for Uber or UberEATS so why are you so invested with this?
We were talking about the batch fee Uber takes from drivers on batch deliveries. If you get a 2nd delivery from the same restaurant Uber takes an additional fee from both deliveries from the driver that Uber does not take from single orders.
BTW, thanks for posting but I don't understand why you are if you don't do UberEATS.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Go4 said:


> BTW, thanks for posting but I don't understand why you are if you don't do UberEATS.


Well originally I was giving some outside input to the topic, then someone said that UberEATS customers are told "tips are included"; which is not true. I was just trying to keep facts as facts - but someone continues to claim otherwise.

For the record: I currently drive for DoorDash and Grubhub, because tips make it worthwhile. Stopped driving people around over a year ago for inconsistent surge on worthless rates.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Cool, I think we agree with you about the tips. Uber says tips are not included in the cost of your order. Tipping is neither expected nor required.

I just wish Uber would stop saying tips are not expected. I am fine with Uber saying tips are not required.


----------



## papaford1963 (Jul 27, 2016)

Well if Uber is collecting the fee from the consumer and then not paying us for the pickup then I think that smells like a class action lawsuit



andaas said:


> You will never see official statements from Uber that "tips are included" - this is due to various lawsuits, where drivers indicated that Uber was taking a percentage of their tips (which is illegal). Uber will always use a phrase like, "no need to tip", to ensure that they can continue to exploit their drivers to the fullest.
> 
> Uber takes a percentage directly from the restaurant. So if you order menu items totaling $25 before tax, Uber will take 30% of that as a "discount", and the customer pays Uber $25 + sales tax + $4 for delivery. Uber then pays the restaurant, let's assume 10% sales tax for easier math... $17.50 + 2.50 (sales tax)... and pays the driver the pickup/dropoff/mileage and any boosts/surge fees.
> 
> Personally, I think Uber is losing big on delivery - especially if you are ordering low-price/long-distance orders as a customer. Their model doesn't work if customers aren't paying mileage.


I don't understand your math on how Uber is losing. They are charging the restaurant 30% and then charging the customer to deliver and then only giving us a percentage of that Uber is making money hand-over-fist they are not losing anything


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

papaford1963 said:


> Well if Uber is collecting the fee from the consumer and then not paying us for the pickup then I think that smells like a class action lawsuit
> 
> I don't understand your math on how Uber is losing. They are charging the restaurant 30% and then charging the customer to deliver and then only giving us a percentage of that Uber is making money hand-over-fist they are not losing anything


Customer's aren't paying for mileage, boosts, etc. The things Uber must do in order to entice drivers to deliver the food. Customer pays from $4-6 flat rate delivery fee only (unless this has changed since I ordered once).

If there is a 1.4x boost, and the delivery is 8 miles from restaurant to customer, and the order is $10, Uber charges the customer $5, earns 30% on the order ($3.00); the driver is paid $1.30/mile * 1.4 (so $10.92 after Uber commission), plus whatever else for pickup/dropoff (another $3?). The driver just earned nearly $14, the restaurant makes $7, Uber earns $8 and pays $14 (losing $6).


----------



## papaford1963 (Jul 27, 2016)

andaas said:


> Customer's aren't paying for mileage, boosts, etc. The things Uber must do in order to entice drivers to deliver the food. Customer pays from $4-6 flat rate delivery fee only (unless this has changed since I ordered once).
> 
> If there is a 1.4x boost, and the delivery is 8 miles from restaurant to customer, and the order is $10, Uber charges the customer $5, earns 30% on the order ($3.00); the driver is paid $1.30/mile * 1.4 (so $10.92 after Uber commission), plus whatever else for pickup/dropoff (another $3?). The driver just earned nearly $14, the restaurant makes $7, Uber earns $8 and pays $14 (losing $6).


Okay maybe I don't know what I'm talking about. I have not personally ordered ubereats so I thought a customer was paying Uber that pick up the drop off and the mileage fee.


----------



## Shinezz (May 19, 2017)

Twistedcaps said:


> Being a batch order you have to pick ups in the same location so I was told since I had to only make one pick up each pick up was discounted the pick up fee so for to pick ups I only got paid for one Then come to find out they were never discounted Uber just took that fee for themselves so basically Uber is taking more from the drivers and lying about it


Yeah here is what my batch orders look like. They split one fee. Complete bs. We get $1.25 for each order. Then we get one flat rate. So we split the order and basically do one for free. They do good at making it look like we are getting paid. No shame in that game.


----------



## gator77da (Apr 5, 2016)

Shinezz said:


> Yeah here is what my batch orders look like. They split one fee. Complete bs. We get $1.25 for each order. Then we get one flat rate. So we split the order and basically do one for free. They do good at making it look like we are getting paid. No shame in that game.


Before they changed things, there was a minimum amount per fare or delivery. In other words, a year ago you would have gotten $3.75 minimum for each delivery plus additional miles times two. I do DoorDash now, it is way better and I don't get pissed if I get two deliveries from the same place.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Batch orders are barely worth it on UE since there is only one pickup paid out. Doordash is the best for batch orders. I picked up 3 orders from the same place and made $30 in less than an hour. Only Doordash and grubhub for me these days since postmates went to shit and UE has always been shit


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

I don't understand batch orders. Sometimes they pay less, then sometimes they pay out mad. I've made $15 from batch order, without any boost. Then other times I feel they are screwing me out of the 2nd delivery fee.


----------



## sporadic (Jan 20, 2016)

Goober Eats? Batch? I always let the second ping go to somebody else. Pay someone else the full rate, Goober, you biatch.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

sporadic said:


> Goober Eats? Batch? I always let the second ping go to somebody else. Pay someone else the full rate, Goober, you biatch.


it's typically worth it to pick up the second order.


----------



## sporadic (Jan 20, 2016)

aeiou_- said:


> it's typically worth it to pick up the second order.


Worth it, but I'd rather drain Goober financially. Plus I run a bicycle account and a car account on 2 separate phones and pick up 1 order on each phone. Pays more.

Used to drain them on tolls at the end of a dropoff till they rectified the glitch, meh.

Who gives a damn that I don't own a bicycle? LOL. Bicycles get so heavily prioritised for short trips too.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

sporadic said:


> Worth it, but I'd rather drain Goober financially. Plus I run a bicycle account and a car account on 2 separate phones and pick up 1 order on each phone. Pays more.
> 
> Who gives a damn that I don't own a bicycle? LOL.


How do you manage that? Both under your name?


----------



## sporadic (Jan 20, 2016)

aeiou_- said:


> How do you manage that? Both under your name?


I signed up for a bike account just to get the $200 for 20 trip bonus that they were offering in my city.

They insisted it had to be a separate account from my car (X+Eats) activity. So my car gets 20% on X and Eats, biker gets 35%. But bike gets guaranteed short droppers (<1.5 miles or less usually, though sometimes system gives me up to 2.5 miles, which is grrr), and given the current X rates here, I can actually ping an ant to do the "biker" trip for me and still break even (ie my biker payout on 35% commission can still pay for a full fare X trip lol)

Most of the time I've done a 1 bike 1 car run, the car drop is further (definitely) but in the same direction as the bike drop (luckily). It helps to know what restaurants are franchised, because franchises help to eliminate some of the guesswork in determining where an order can go.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

sporadic said:


> I signed up for a bike account just to get the $200 for 20 trip bonus that they were offering in my city.
> 
> They insisted it had to be a separate account from my car (X+Eats) activity. So my car gets 20% on X and Eats, biker gets 35%. But bike gets guaranteed short droppers (<1.5 miles or less usually, though sometimes system gives me up to 2.5 miles, which is grrr), and given the current X rates here, I can actually ping an ant to do the "biker" trip for me and still break even (ie my biker payout on 35% commission can still pay for a full fare X trip lol)
> 
> Most of the time I've done a 1 bike 1 car run, the car drop is further (definitely) but in the same direction as the bike drop (luckily). It helps to know what restaurants are franchised, because franchises help to eliminate some of the guesswork in determining where an order can go.


Won't they catch on that you're working 2 profiles on your account?


----------



## sporadic (Jan 20, 2016)

aeiou_- said:


> Won't they catch on that you're working 2 profiles on your account?


2 separate accounts on 2 different phones.

Plus, given the fact that Eats is going down the toilet, they're not gonna care a hoot.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

sporadic said:


> 2 separate accounts on 2 different phones.
> 
> Plus, given the fact that Eats is going down the toilet, they're not gonna care a hoot.


How did you manage to sign up two accounts? You have to use your ssd for tax purposes.


----------



## sporadic (Jan 20, 2016)

aeiou_- said:


> How did you manage to sign up two accounts? You have to use your ssd for tax purposes.


Welcome to Australia, things run differently here.

But even then, all they did was copy and paste all my driver info into my biker account.

And then I find out I can use my biker account to start another pax account, so I conveniently used my car account to refer my biker account to get the Eats referral bonus when ordering... And then my biker account would place the order, car account would camp outside the restaurant and pick up the order for the biker account. Free food and get paid to pick it up for myself. Win. Better than Jagent's tactic, but I'm leaning towards using that tactic for high rise apartment drops when I'm too lazy to go upstairs.

On Goober's dispatch system, they won't flag it as picking up an order for myself.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

sporadic said:


> Welcome to Australia, things run differently here.
> 
> But even then, all they did was copy and paste all my driver info into my biker account.


Ahh, okay. Don't think that would fly here, but then again.. it's uber.


----------



## sporadic (Jan 20, 2016)

aeiou_- said:


> Ahh, okay. Don't think that would fly here, but then again.. it's uber.


There's a lot of shady stuff that we can do. Imagine having 2 different delivery apps on. Some apps tell you where the drop is, plus flexibility in delivery (eg flowers, where you can pick up at 1pm and drop before 5pm). I could easily pick that up, while my X driver account has a DF on for where the flowers are headed towards, so that I can catch any X pax going that way. If the flowers are headed to near the airport, set a DF for near the airport and possibly catch an airport pax, drop them off, then drop the flowers off... while I have another cash delivery drop that I'm doing for a friend. Triple pay.

If pax is not allergic to flowers I can leave them in the front seat and cook up a romantic 5* story about picking up the wifey/gf from the airport and surprising her with flowes LOL.


----------



## Twistedcaps (Feb 26, 2017)

sporadic said:


> There's a lot of shady stuff that we can do. Imagine having 2 different delivery apps on. Some apps tell you where the drop is, plus flexibility in delivery (eg flowers, where you can pick up at 1pm and drop before 5pm). I could easily pick that up, while my X driver account has a DF on for where the flowers are headed towards, so that I can catch any X pax going that way. If the flowers are headed to near the airport, set a DF for near the airport and possibly catch an airport pax, drop them off, then drop the flowers off... while I have another cash delivery drop that I'm doing for a friend. Triple pay.
> 
> If pax is not allergic to flowers I can leave them in the front seat and cook up a romantic 5* story about picking up the wifey/gf from the airport and surprising her with flowes LOL.


I guess you'd be one of the many to thank as to why it's so shitty for drivers now


----------



## sporadic (Jan 20, 2016)

Twistedcaps said:


> I guess you'd be one of the many to thank as to why it's so shitty for drivers now


Continue holding on to an employee mindset and think that things will change for the better, then. Don't listen to me.


----------



## Jbstevens88 (Dec 22, 2016)

So irritated last night on a stacked order.
Get in the car - start trip-->I see the 1st location is near my house..Sweet..paying for me to drive home basically. I drop off the food, and I start the next trip. 8 miles away in the opposite direction. WTF? So I had 12 dead miles back to my house. I was pissed. I thought stacked order were in the same general area. NOT


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Jbstevens88 said:


> So irritated last night on a stacked order.
> Get in the car - start trip-->I see the 1st location is near my house..Sweet..paying for me to drive home basically. I drop off the food, and I start the next trip. 8 miles away in the opposite direction. WTF? So I had 12 dead miles back to my house. I was pissed. I thought stacked order were in the same general area. NOT


Your right, they are NOT in the same way. Stacked orders are simply from the same restaurant, that's all. And only 1 pickup fee for the stack


----------



## SunnEx (Jun 4, 2017)

its not required in the system seriously


----------

